# Rescued an Oscar today



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes yes I know Oscars require a bit more room then Bettas do, but I could not leave this boy behind. I will eventually be getting a 125 and if I can't rehome him, I'll just keep him with my other Oscar and my Jack Dempsey. 

This little guy is ADORABLE!! and settled in really fast! 

Meet Pollard (for those of you that know anything about horse racing he's named after Seabiscuits jockey Red Pollard, who was blind in one eye)


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I love Seabiscuit! I also love oscars. You did a good thing getting him.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's the weirdest/coolest colored Oscar I've ever seen. It doesn't even look like a typical Oscar lol, nice find. S/he is gorgeous


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cutie!
He looks like he was malnourished. Was he at a pet shop?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Cutie!
> He looks like he was malnourished. Was he at a pet shop?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes he was, of course  They gave him to me 1/2 off though... He's already eating like a champ, first oscar I've ever had in my life that settled in so quickly!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well that's good!
He may be a little stunted.. His eye looks bigger than it should be loowing at the other one, who's bigger than him.
Do you think his stripes will turn red once he gets some TLC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Well that's good!
> He may be a little stunted.. His eye looks bigger than it should be loowing at the other one, who's bigger than him.
> Do you think his stripes will turn red once he gets some TLC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Secretly I hope not, lol, I think the black and silver look he has going on is just so cool!


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

The new oscar will get a little bit more orange-ish but he/she will stay mostly that black/silver color. He/she is a Common Oscar(also known as a wildtype oscar) Thats the color you would find if you cought one in the wild,


----------

